# Renewal, Change of Status or new application?



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi all, my partner is currently in SA on a 1 year critical skills visa. Originally he applied at the SA embassy in his home country and was given the visa in the skills category of Civil Engineering. However, he now wants to change the category to Draughtsperson, as he never managed to complete the registration with ECSA. It's a looong story, but basically ECSA made a big balls up of his educational evaluation which led to us having to write to the CEO of ECSA to appeal their decision, whereupon we were told they would re-evaluate his skills, but after 8 months in total they are still stalling and ignoring our communication and we just don't think he will get ECSA registration in time for his renewal. He is now in the process of registering with SAID instead. He has already found a great job, fortunately.

My question is now when he gets his SAID registration does he apply for a renewal, change of status or start a new application from scratch? The visa in his passport does not indicate the skills category he applied under initially, it simply states " critical skills visa to find employment within one year".


----------

